# Orijen Regional Red...Weird color or just new to me?



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just opened Sasha's brand new bag (it says January 13 lot) of Orijen Regional Red. 

She has been on Orijen LBP. The LBP is definitely a medium brown basic dog food color, LOL. The Regional Reg looks weird...it is lighter than the LBP and it has a funny green tinge to it that I have never seen on dog food.

Normal or no??? I have not fed it to her yet and I still have LBP left. The pic does not show the tinge that much but it seems strange to me. It smells fine but I have never fed it or seen it before.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to feed it and never noticed the green tinge. Since there aren't any preservatives in it maybe it's spoiled. I would return it


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

So even though only one person responded...here is an update. When I dumped the RR into the dog food container, I would say over 3/4 of the kibbles were broken and there was a ton of crumblies and tiny pieces in it. It also had a lot of some kind of powdery layer i ave not seen with LBP. Add this to the strange color/texture, I decided to take it back.

I opened up the new bag from a different lot number. Totally normal color, texture and size with no broken pieces. I also smelled it compared the the first weird bag of RR. The new bag smelled way better, less fishy. It smelled great versus the other bag that just smelled okay...not bad or spoiled but it did not smell GOOD compared to this new bag.

I am calling Champion on Monday since they were closed on Friday when I first posted this.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I have seen this happen with a bag of Evo before. All the kibble were broken and the bag was mostly crumbs and powder.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just went through a similar situation with RR.

Here's my thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-regional-red-2-bags-2-different-foods-4.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Anthony8858: you should be all over this thread. :laugh:



kam214 said:


> I just opened Sasha's brand new bag (it says January 13 lot) of Orijen Regional Red.
> 
> She has been on Orijen LBP. The LBP is definitely a medium brown basic dog food color, LOL. The Regional Reg looks weird...it is lighter than the LBP and it has a funny green tinge to it that I have never seen on dog food.
> 
> Normal or no??? I have not fed it to her yet and I still have LBP left. The pic does not show the tinge that much but it seems strange to me. It smells fine but I have never fed it or seen it before.





Anthony8858 said:


> Just went through a similar situation with RR.
> 
> Here's my thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-regional-red-2-bags-2-different-foods-4.html


----------

